# Difference between Gesshin Ginga and Ashi Hamono Ginga?



## alterwisser (Apr 14, 2015)

I see these two names popping up when it comes to "Ginga" all the time ... is there a difference between the two or are they essentially the same knives?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 14, 2015)

Jon has explained some differences in this thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/18333-I-need-your-honest-opinion/page2 (scroll to the bottom)


----------



## Karnstein (Apr 14, 2015)

icanhaschzbrgr nailed it...for me the choice between Ginga and Gesshin Ginga comes down to one question....

Do you live in the US. If the answer is_ Yes_, I would buy the Gesshin Ginga... better QC and Fit&Finish (not that the QC and FF from Ashi is bad! and for the rare case that something went wrong, you're dealing with a US vendor, that has a really good customer service... If the answer is no and you don't know anyone who travels to the US regularly, the choice depends on your country custom laws, your budget and how much you need the saya, F&F improvements and extra hardness (if you intend to pick up a stainless ginga). 

So since I know that you moved from Germany to the US, I would recommend buying from Jon at JKI. If you were still living in Germany, ordering from Ashi would most likely be the smarter -or rather more economical- choice...that's what I did, because I didn't really need a saya and keeping my costs below 150 (that's the point where you not only pay 19% VAT, but also an additional 8.5% on top of that) was more important to me than the improvements Gesshin Ginga line offers over the standard Ginga.


----------



## RubbishCook (Mar 30, 2016)

Are these knives stamped or forged?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 30, 2016)

stamped


----------



## mark76 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have no experience with the Gesshin Hamono. And knowing Jon it's certainly got something extra. But I do own two Ashi Hamonos. Their fit and finish is impeccable: rounded spines and choils, nice handles that fit the blade well and well polished blades. They are also very consistent, so I assume their QC is very good as well.


----------

